# Trend T4 Trim Plunge router



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My first experience with a Trend4 was not pleasant. Fifteen minutes use and it quit. However, Trend made it good and it has turned out to be a most useful tool. I have other routers also but bought this one for the plunge effect for inlays. So far it has lived up to my expectations.
Good review,you hit all the pros/cons I see too.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

THX Howie.
At this point I'm not sure I will be keeping it. It's just that there's nothing else out there.The cons I listed are so close that I may overlook them/ put up with them? (Obviously if the router bit is not 100% perpendicular to the base from all sides, router can never be used for some operations.) MLCS has a Trim/plunge but that one doesn't have Plunge Lever action lock.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have looked at this router as it was very inexpensive on sale >$100.00.
Now I am also looking at the new De Walt, small plunger+fixed base router.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Good point Bert, But unfortunately DWP611PK does not have what I consider essential Plunge Lever action lock. That is why I sold my DW621. lock handle is useless to me. otherwise Dewalt makes best/most accurate/balanced routers. Also $200 vs $100. 200 way too much for a trim router.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" Plunge Lever action lock" i
I did not know that and I agree with you that a lever is much more user friendly.
Thanks


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I ordered the one from MLCS and sent it back because of the lack of plunge ability. The Trend was the only one I could find to do what I wanted to do.(I like the lock lever too)
Bert: I got my Trend about a year ago so I don't know about the DeWalt other than looking at them. It looks like a nice unit but at this point I'm replacing most of my DeWalt cordless stuff and not buying anymore of their tools. Reason being their replacement parts are way too expensive(case in point motor for 788 scroll saw is 214.00, batteries are 75.00 + each)


----------

